# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lithium

## pruts

Ik heb nu Wellbutrin 300 bij men Efexor 37.5 mg gekregen (Efexor verhogen kan niet meer want ik reageer er negatief op) en Wellbutrin is al hoogste dosis. Als deze combinatie niet aanslaat wil men psychiater lithium toevoegen aan de antidepressiva. 

Ik ben hier een beetje bang van. Heeft iemand ervaringen met lithium?

Xx

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik heb nu Wellbutrin 300 bij men Efexor 37.5 mg gekregen (Efexor verhogen kan niet meer want ik reageer er negatief op) en Wellbutrin is al hoogste dosis. Als deze combinatie niet aanslaat wil men psychiater lithium toevoegen aan de antidepressiva. 
> 
> Ik ben hier een beetje bang van. Heeft iemand ervaringen met lithium?
> 
> Xx


Hallo Pruts,
Ikzelf heb er geen ervaring mee, maar een vriendin van mij slikt het al jaren. Zij reageerd hier heel goed op. (zij moet het blijven slikken vanwege dat zij een tekort heeft aan serotonine, is eens geprobeerd te stoppen, maar werd toen direct depressief, zij moet dit altijd blijven slikken1)
Succes, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## lienke

Hoi Pruts,

Ik slik al een hele tijd lithium, vanwege een schizoaffectieve stoornis. Ik heb er goede ervaringen mee. Het enige minpuntje is dat je vooral bij de opbouw regelmatig moet bloedprikken om de lithiumspiegel in de gaten te houden. Maar eenmaal een goede spiegel, dan kan dat minder frequent. De litium houdt mij stabiel en ben er (gek gezegd) ook erg blij mee. Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

Groeten,
Lienke

----------


## gerabene

Beste Pruts,
Kan je helaas geen ervaring delen betreffende Lithium.
Naast medicatie kan ik je wel van harte het boek "Understanding Life" aanbevelen.
Heel veel mensen hebben er baat bij en ging een wereld open.
In een aantal gevallen was zelfs medicatie niet meer nodig.
Het is bij deze link verkrijgbaar. [/URL]http://www.acadun.com/nl/boeken/kg1_nl.doc
Voel je vrij!!

"Live Life, don't think Life!!"

Groet,
G XXX

----------


## A.Mels

> Ik heb nu Wellbutrin 300 bij men Efexor 37.5 mg gekregen (Efexor verhogen kan niet meer want ik reageer er negatief op) en Wellbutrin is al hoogste dosis. Als deze combinatie niet aanslaat wil men psychiater lithium toevoegen aan de antidepressiva. 
> 
> Ik ben hier een beetje bang van. Heeft iemand ervaringen met lithium?
> 
> Xx


Hoi Pruts, ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee. Wel met Seroxat, omdat ik een 'tekort aan serotonine' had. Flauwekul, praten ze je aan. Heb al 25 jaar nergens last van zonder die rommel te gebruiken. Je wordt er op den duur alleen maar slechter van. Mensen die Lithium gebruiken krijgen na jaren toch last van hun nieren enz. Ik zou het niet doen, als alternatief zou je LDN (Low Dose Naltrexon) kunnen gebruiken. Google op LDN of anders info van mij, ik heb er veel over. Groet,
Annette

----------


## pruts

Dank je allemaal! Heb ondertussen al een tijdje geleden toch lithium gebruikt gehad, Maniprex 500mg 2x per dag. een beetje onder druk wel, maar eigenlijk moet ik zeggen dat ik veel schrik had van die vele bijwerkingen maar ik er eigenlijk geen heb ervaren. Ja veel dorst maar dat is nu ook niet meteen het ergste en ik werd er ook wel erg vlak van. Maar dat is waarschijnlijk de bedoeling. Het gaf in ieder geval niet het gewenste effect en mocht niet meer verhogen want men lithiumspiegel zat al redelijk hoog. ben dan maar gestopt, MAO remmer ook al geprobeerd ondertussen en nu willen ze me eventueel ECT aanbevelen. Maar ik weet het toch niet zo hoor. 
bedankt voor de tips allemaal! 
Groetjes

----------


## sietske763

toen ik een opname had, heb ik 3 personen daar ontmoet, voor ECT,
1 kwam voor de 2e sessie, de ECT en de daarna ingestelde med. had haar jaren verder geholpen.
het schijnt dat na ECT de hersenen toegangkelijker zijn voor AD, die eerst niet hielpen.

----------

